# Crosscut Honey Locust



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2013)

Scott, the sawmill supplies cherry, maple and walnut to furniture makers. Locust is not a wood that they have customers for. I'm a small but steady customer so they will do me small favors. Oak I can get locally and crosscut it myself. For a change of pace I wanted some Locust because I like the looks of it even though it doesn't have the rays like oak. They have also cut ash for me because I like it's curly and crotch figure. It sells out as soon as it comes in because of back orders and it's limited supply from this mill. Fiddleback maple also sells right away. I'll post photos of a crotch ash turkey call and curly maple to give an idea of why I like them.
The finish on the knife is 2/3 spar polyurethane and 1/3 mineral spirits. If you need a small dry piece of crosscut locust I'd be happy to send you one. It comes to me in 2 3/16x10 1/4x12" blocks and I crosscut them. Luckily the sawmill was able to move a lot of it for stair treads to a log home builder.

The turkey call has a walnut lid and base with crotch ash sides. I had 6 of these and now I have one. My collection is down to about 50 from 200+ a few years ago. My retirement fund!

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CrotchAshTurkeyCall.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2013)

I see why you favor it! What a spectacular box call!! Do you turkey hunt and how does that sound? Do you have a picture of the topside opened?
Barry


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's some very good curly maple. This photo is an older one and I had about 8 of these calls, all have sold. Now this maple comes to me as roughcut 3 1/4sqX12" blocks, mainly white sapwood. It's a very good seller to local turners and knifemakers. I'll try to post a photo of a duckcall made with it by a customer.

Barry, I no longer hunt, I make simple knives and paperweights(like my avatar) all year long. If I have wood in my hands I'm a happy camper. The ash turkey call sounds very good because I didn't make it! :)
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_1104-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2013)

The duckcall maker used chromic acid to stain the curly maple. The insert is cocobolo. The very good curly maple comes to me as roughcut blocks after kiln drying, they are usually 3 1/4sqX12". One is shown in the photo between two blocks of light curl maple which also sells but for a lot less money.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CurlyMaple2Types001_zps418c7d26.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/CurlyMapleDuckcall_zpsccf500f4.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2013)

This duckcall was made by a customer who used crotch maple I sent to him. The crotch maple also sells very quickly. Some of it comes in 2x2x12" blanks.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/HardMapleDuckcall_zps5ed587bc.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 17, 2013)

Beautiful wood and really like your knives. Exceptional calls you have, love the wood in them. I see the quilted debate pop up here periodically, and I think most would tell you the wood pictured in the last few posts is curly or fiddleback, and that to be considered quilted it would need closed curl, like bubbkes (like the attachment). I don't care what it is called, I call it beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2013)

Henry, thanks very much. I'll stop calling it quilted because it doesn't have closed curls, just a deep wave effect more than your average curly. If I can learn something new it's a good day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2013)

It is a good day. I thought I had sold all the curly maple calls but I found one hiding along with a curly ash. This is a soft maple with a lot of red in it. Walnut lid and base. I provided the wood but I didn't make the call, not that talented!
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/RedCurlyCall001_zpsef9a46bc.jpg


----------



## SENC (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all of these... really nice stuff. Is the duck call maker, by any chance, Fred Roe? Looks a lot like his work. If that name is ringing a distant bell for anyone, Fred wrote the tutorial I referenced a few months ago. He helped me learn to male reelfoot calls (was making Ark-style before). Very talented callmaker from Alabama.


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2013)

You got it, Fred Roe, a very talented gentleman. He's also a great knifemaker. I'm waiting to see what he does with the crosscut locust.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 17, 2013)

With all these great pieces....I'm going to be out walking fence lines looking for leaning Honey Locust trees!!



Scott (wife thinks more walks are a good idea) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------

